# Peppermint tea soap



## SpiralTouch

Super strong peppermint soap! Peppermint tea instead of water, peppermint EO, and peppermint leaves.

So refreshing. A nice green for St Patty's day even though it won't be ready for a month


----------



## Seifenblasen

Very refreshing!  And such neat and smooth bars!


----------



## Badger

Oh, very pretty and they must smell divine!!


----------



## melstan775

Wow very nice.  Super pretty and looks like a cool breeze.    I have a question, if you don't mind indulging - what did you use for the color? And did your tea turn brown on you? A lot of people say the tea turns brown.


----------



## dianne70

Beautiful colour....love it


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Magnificent


----------



## Aromasue

Wow, they look amazing.


----------



## hlee

Looks great. Love the green!


----------



## Shannon_m

Yum! I love mint!


----------



## SpiralTouch

melstan775 said:


> Wow very nice.  Super pretty and looks like a cool breeze.    I have a question, if you don't mind indulging - what did you use for the color? And did your tea turn brown on you? A lot of people say the tea turns brown.



I used matte woodland oxide from WSP.

I didn't notice the mint tea turning brown, and it didn't affect the soap in any way. I have used actual black and green tea and that does get really brown.


----------



## S_S

I agree with everyone else, the color is amazing.  Peppermint tea...I bet it smells great.


----------



## danahuff

I tried to make peppermint tea soap once, and mine turned brown. I wonder if it is a brand-specific problem. Which kind of peppermint tea did you use? I tried Bigelow. The brewed tea was light.


----------



## cliff

Nice


----------



## ruby61

Nice green!  Love it!


----------

